# Outlook 2011. Mes envois finissent dans "brouillons" ?



## Jclau2 (7 Août 2013)

Bonjour, bonsoir,

Lorsque j'envoie des courriels depuis les liens "mailto" de pages WEB, (Safari 6.0.5) lorsque j'ouvre Outlook, (2011, version 14.3.6) ces messages se retrouvent dans le dossiers "Brouillons- Sur mon ordinateur", alors qu'ils sont réellement partis.
Où donc y a-t-il une erreur d'aiguillage ?

Du reste, et plus globalement, je me demande si je n'ai pas merdé à l'installation de Outlook, car en plus des 2 comptes, j'ai un dossier "Sur mon ordinateur" Comme si ces comptes étaient dispatchés à plusieurs endroits.

S'il y a quelques pistes, merci.

Salut, Jean-Claude.

Une première piste : cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", la lire avant d'aller poser sa question &#8230; Au bon endroit ! On déménage.


----------



## Aliboron (7 Août 2013)

Lorsque j'envoie des courriels depuis les liens "mailto" de pages WEB, (Safari 6.0.5) lorsque j'ouvre Outlook, (2011, version 14.3.6) ces messages se retrouvent dans le dossiers "Brouillons- Sur mon ordinateur", alors qu'ils sont réellement partis.
Où donc y a-t-il une erreur d'aiguillage ?[/QUOTE]
S'ils sont réellement partis, ce ne sont donc plus les messages qui sont là, mais les copies. Est-ce bien ça ? Si oui, c'est probablement dans les règles "sortantes" qu'il te faut regarder ce qu'Outlook est sensé faire avec les copies des messages envoyés.



Jclau2 a dit:


> Du reste, et plus globalement, je me demande si je n'ai pas merdé à l'installation de Outlook, car en plus des 2 comptes, j'ai un dossier "Sur mon ordinateur" Comme si ces comptes étaient dispatchés à plusieurs endroits.


Non. "Sur mon ordinateur" regroupe les différents comptes POP (puisque les messages sont effectivement stockés sur ton ordinateur). Les comptes IMAP (ou Exchange) qui sont, eux, stockés sur le serveur distant, ne sont pas inclus dans "Sur mon ordinateur" et bénéficient chacun d'un regroupement propre. Par ailleurs, l'affichage des boîtes dépend aussi des choix que tu fais dans les préférences d'Outlook 2011.

Tu peux, par exemple, voir la page dédiée d'Yves Cornil, pour mieux te familiariser avec l'aspect et les fonctionnements de base d'Outlook 2011...


----------



## Jclau2 (7 Août 2013)

Hello,

Il y a un élément d'éclaircissement dans ta réponse :
J'avais configuré mon compte en pop, mais comme j'ai 2 machines, ceci ne fonctionnait pas et depuis, j'ai reconfiguré en imap.
Donc ce qui apparaît comme "supplémentaire" pourrait bien être le reliquat de ce compte en pop.
Je vais voir sur le lien que tu m'as donné.

Merci, salut, Jean-Claude.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Août 2013)

Jclau2 a dit:


> .../... ce qui apparaît comme "supplémentaire" pourrait bien être le reliquat de ce compte en pop.


Il y a toutes les chances, en effet. Car le fait de "supprimer" un compte POP ne supprime pas les messages déjà archivés "Sur mon ordinateur" (contrairement à ce que fait Mail).

De même, avec un compte IMAP, tu peux manuellement "déplacer" des messages depuis tes boîtes vers des dossiers "Sur mon ordinateur", ça t'en fera une copie locale qui ne dépendra plus de la copie "en ligne".


----------



## Jclau2 (8 Août 2013)

Sur ce point ( pop / imap) je suis maintenant au clair.
Mais quid des courriels envoyés ?
J'avais observé qu'ils allaient dans "mon ordinateur" lorsqu'envoyés par "mailto", mais envoyés aussi depuis mon compte principal, c'est là qu'ils vont se loger !

Le dossier "messages envoyés" de mon compte principal n'existe même pas !

J'ai tenté toutes les options de "liste des dossiers"





Je me demande si l'absence de ce dossier n'est le fait de l'hébergeur de mon compte principal ???

Merci, salut, Jean-Claude.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Août 2013)

Jclau2 a dit:


> Je me demande si l'absence de ce dossier n'est le fait de l'hébergeur de mon compte principal ???


Ce n'est évidemment pas impossible, puisque l'affichage d'un compte IMAP n'est (en principe, du moins) qu'un reflet local de ce qu'il y a sur le serveur. Mais ce n'est toutefois pas toujours aussi simple. Si tu te connectes par Webmail à ton compte, observes-tu la même chose ?

As-tu regardé dans les règles (menu "Outils" ou bouton dans l'onglet "Organiser" du ruban) s'il y avait une règle sortante qui pourrait s'appliquer à ta situation ?


----------



## Jclau2 (8 Août 2013)

Aucune règle.
Voici ce que j'ai sur le web :





La boîte d'envoi est donc là !

Et de plus, je retrouve des dossiers qui avaient disparus de mon Outlook !!!

Je crois que je vais tout virer et repartir avec une installation propre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------

J'y comprends rien !!!

Le seul fait d'avoir été consulter mon compte sur le web à remis "éléments envoyés" dans mon Outlook !!!





Ne reste plus qu'à importer les dossiers que j'avais créé et qui sont sur le serveur.

Merci, salut, Jean-Claude.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

Alors, en continuant de farfouiller, jai trouvé.

Il sagit simplement daller :

Outils / Dossiers IMPAP   et de « sabonner » à ceux que lon veut voir.

Cela dit, ce serait quand même plus simple davoir plus de similarité entre les versions Pour Win et pour Mac des ces programmes Office !   :hein:


----------



## Aliboron (8 Août 2013)

Jclau2 a dit:


> Cela dit, ce serait quand même plus simple davoir plus de similarité entre les versions Pour Win et pour Mac des ces programmes Office !   :hein:


C'est clair. 

Ceci dit, je n'ai pas coché la case "Regrouper les dossiers similaires..." dans l'onglet "Général" des préférences, cette présentation "à la Mail.app" étant source de confusion (et horripilante, à mon goût). Tu devrais voir si ça ne te facilite pas la vie.


----------

